

Ask YC: Apple iPhone development - help needed - qwerty

Hi All,<p>I would like to start iPhone development with no prior knowledge to developing app's on Apple or iPhone. What is the first thing I should start learning?<p>Currently do a little work in Ruby but not sure where to start i.e Objective C, Xcode etc....<p>Thanks in advance for your help.
======
sqs
Start with the sample apps provided by Apple. Read their intro to Objective-C.

